# [Dubbio finale] Problemi partizioni - settore fisico 4096

## pingoo

ehm, subito problemi col partizionamento. Il partizionamento attuale, da modificare è questo:

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 38913 cilindri, totale 625142448 settori

Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0xd8472142

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048     3074047     1536000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2         3074048   182771703    89848828    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3       592371712   625139711    16384000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda4       182771710   249364479    33296385    5  Esteso

Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sda5       182771712   241364991    29296640   83  Linux

```

ma non ho capito quanto sia corretto l'output di fdisk. Ho verificato che un settore è di 4096 mentre credo che fdisk lo consideri come 512 (settore logico)

Provando a dirgli che voglio considerare settori di 4096 non mi mostra nulla, penso a causa dei "disallineamenti"

```

# fdisk -b 4096 -l /dev/sda

Nota: la dimensione del settore è 4096 (non 512)

#

```

Provando a eliminare la partizione 4 (sda4) e ricrearla mi fa partire dal "settore" successivo alla partizione sda2, ovvero 182771704. Poi però quando vado a creare la prima partizione logica, il primo settore disponibile risulta essere 182773752, mentre facendo due conti credo avrebbe dovuto essere 182771712 come inizialmente determinato per la sda5. Impstando tale valore per la partizione estesa, la partizione logica può iniziare con mio stupore dal 182773760 (+2048). Qualcuno ha una vaga idea del perché? Consigli su come procedere?Last edited by pingoo on Sat Mar 10, 2012 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## pingoo

Nessuno ha incontrato prima quel problema che segnala fdisk? In effetti io fino ad oggi avevo partizionato come meglio credevo, non ho mai avuto quella segnalazione... capisco il messaggio ma ora sorge la domanda centrale:

perché fdisk mi fa creare la partizione estesa in un punto ma non c'è verso di far partire la logica nello stesso punto?

Da quanto ho visto è come se riservasse sempre 2048 settori logici, per ogni nuova partizione logica (!) e non ho mai riscontrato tale comportamento come conferma l'handbook.

Chiedo scusa per il doppio post ma credo sia più chiaro ed evidente il problema principale

EDIT: pare risolto con parted, usato addirittura a "caldo" per ampliare l'estesa. Ora posso operare  :Smile:  Di fdisk resta solo il messaggio

 *Quote:*   

> The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than
> 
> the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal
> 
> I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted.
> ...

 

non so come prenderlo, intanto faccio in modo che i settori che uso come estremi delle nuove partizioni siano multipli di 8 (4096/512)

EDIT2: niente, è la prima volta che non ce la faccio a partizionare come voglio e non mi spiego perché. Anche parted pare far casino, in particolare mi butta un settore logico per ogni nuova partizione. Cerca e ricerca ma non trovo soluzioni. Al momento la situazione è:

```

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048     3074047     1536000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2         3074048   182771703    89848828    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3       592371712   625139711    16384000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda4       182771704   592371711   204800004    5  Esteso

/dev/sda5       182771712   241364991    29296640   83  Linux

/dev/sda6       241364993   260896079     9765543+  83  Linux

Partition 6 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sda7       260896081   268708511     3906215+  83  Linux

Partition 7 does not start on physical sector boundary.

```

EDIT3: spero l'ultimo. Alla fine mi sono ridotto ad usare gparted con allineamento al MiB e "spreca" 1MiB all'inizio di ogni partizione logica e non ho ben capito perché e se può essere riconquistato  :Smile:  Il risultato è:

```

Uso     Dispositivo Boot    Start       End         Blocks      Id  System          Settori Logici  S. L. sprecati  B       MiB  align-check ott

        /dev/sda1   *       2048        3074047     1536000     7   HPFS/NTFS/exFAT 3072000

        /dev/sda2           3074048     182771703   89848828    7   HPFS/NTFS/exFAT 179697656       0

        /dev/sda4           182771704   592371711   204800004   5   Esteso          409600008                                   KO

altra   /dev/sda5           182771712   241364991   29296640    83  Linux           58593280

swap    /dev/sda6           241367040   249755647   4194304     83  Linux           8388608         2048            1048576 1

/       /dev/sda7           249757696   312672255   31457280    83  Linux           62914560        2048            1048576 1

/home   /dev/sda8           312674304   592371711   139848704   83  Linux           279697408       2048            1048576 1

        /dev/sda3           592371712   625139711   16384000    7   HPFS/NTFS/exFAT 32768000        0

```

e neanche fdisk genera dei warning. Non penso che il fatto che l'estesa risulti non allineata ottimamente possa creare problemi/rallentamenti, alla fine mica ci scrive. O c'è una qualche ragione per cui sarebbe il caso di allinearla, ad es. rallentamento al boot in lettura?

----------

